# First 9-Second Stock Turbo 2.5 TFSI, by APR!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Following our success with the first 9-second 2.5 TFSI EVO in the world, we have raised the bar once again delivering a new world record with the first 9-second quarter mile pass without modifying the 2.5 TFSI EVO’s factory turbocharger! 



*Details were as follows:*

2018 Audi RS3 2.5 TFSI

[email protected] MPH (Track)
[email protected] MPH (Dragy)

APR Stage 2 ECU (E85)
APR Turbo Inlet with Filter
APR Intercooler
APR Race DP with Turndowns
SRM TB Inlet
Stock Turbo
Stock Engine
Stock Fueling
Stock Transmission
Stock TCU
Stock Haldex
17” Slicks on Forged Wheels
STM Wilwood Racing Brakes
~3,200 LBS
~300 FT DA
APR Stickers and Decals (A lot of them)

October 29th, 2018 @ 8:50 PM
Montgomery Raceway Park

Thank you to the Blake and Jeffrey at Montgomery Raceway Park for your great track prep, Dragy for your awesome GPS acceleration device and application, SRM for your TB inlet, and STM for your racing brakes! 

GO APR!



https://goapr.io/rs39stk


----------

